# Fix your own tube.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

This information pertains to the B-T-E & All-Wall tubes (they are the same). 

If you have any of the following symptoms:
- you have ANY shaft play from full compressed and start pulling out. 
- water leaks down the shaft if you put the tube upside-down. 
- air being sucked up in the first part of the tube. 

Solution:

- take out the 3 screws holding the black nozzle on.
- it is also held on by an industrial sealant, making it hard to pry off. get creative.
- see the hex head bolt. it connects the seal to the shaft. 
- take it off, you will need to rig something up so the shaft doesn't turn. 
- double up/triple up the washer with a slightly smaller diameter one. i actually just used a piece of ridged plastic with a hole in it. ghetto
- tighten everything back up

this applies more pressure on the seal forcing it outward, problems solved. I did this to mine and if I overtightened the hex bolt, could barely pull it backwards. backed if off a fraction of a turn, good to go. brand new tube. I expect the repair to last about 4-6 months, then i will take the head off again and tighten down the bolt, good to go for another 4-6. 

when i put the nozzle back on the tube, I didn't use any new sealant, i just wrapped the !*#! out of it with some electrical tape. heated it up a bit with hair dryer/lighter so the glue on the tape gets real sticky. this way, in 4-6months, easy maintenance. it's been a few houses, so far so good. 

Put that in your tube and smoke it... wait a minute... that gives me an idea...


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Verified, this fix works with Can-Am tubes as well. Instead of a hex head, they use a 13mm bolt. Same design, different materials.


----------

